# Ivermectin obliterates 97% of Delhi cases



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

It is pure evil that so many organizations and individuals have lied so blatantly about how to treat Covid-19. Thousands of lives could have been saved. 

This graph shows that Ivermectin, used in Delhi beginning April 20, obliterated their COVID crisis. No one should be able to talk you out of this - not a salesman, a drug company, a television celebrity doc, and certainly not the top doctor for the WHO or the NIH who is paid to do that. Will you believe this 97% eradication graph, or will you believe the propaganda pitched by the Big Media, Big Pharma, the WHO, and the FDA, who share massive financial conflicts of interest – those who say there is insufficient evidence? What evidence could be any clearer than a 97% reduction in five weeks? That number is better than the current vaccines and beyond the reach of most medicines.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Another peer reviewed article.

Ivermectin reduces the risk of death from COVID-19 – a rapid review and meta-analysis in support of the recommendation of the Front Line COVID-19 Critical Care Alliance.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

RedLion said:


> It is pure evil that so many organizations and individuals have lied so blatantly about how to treat Covid-19. Thousands of lives could have been saved.



Whatever it took to get President Trump out of the way.
Collateral damage.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

Robie said:


> Whatever it took to get President Trump out of the way.
> Collateral damage.


Agreed . I actually believe this disease was bioengineering at its finest . Think of who would benefit from a virus who’s mortality primarily targets the elderly and immunodeficient…..hmm …insurance…big pharma…. Government funded programs…… just food for thought . Always think outside the box I don’t put anything past these people I know what evil is capable of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Daduate said:


> Agreed . I actually believe this disease was bioengineering at its finest . Think of who would benefit from a virus who’s mortality primarily targets the elderly and immunodeficient…..hmm …insurance…big pharma…. Government funded programs…… just food for thought . Always think outside the box I don’t put anything past these people I know what evil is capable of.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Demoncraps and China certainly benefitted....


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

RedLion said:


> Demoncraps and China certainly benefitted....


And China is no stranger to population control


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Daduate said:


> And China is no stranger to population control
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's a million people when you have 1.5 billion, if it's for the greater good.

They needed Trump gone and allowed to force themselves into more prosperity and power.
As serious as I can be...the democrats probably helped with formulating the plan.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Robie said:


> What's a million people when you have 1.5 billion, if it's for the greater good.
> 
> They needed Trump gone and allowed to force themselves into more prosperity and power.
> As serious as I can be...the democrats probably helped with formulating the plan.


Agreed.
I don't think it is merely about more prosperity for themselves. I think it is the first real shot at the ultimate takedown of the world by the Satanic Globalists.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am glad some arent scared to go against the agenda driven media/politicians.
This is very encouraging news.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

And to think......a livestock dewormer saves the day. I've used the paste for my chickens before. 


Just doing a double check and typed in Ivermectin with nothing else to mislead the results........and I get a full page or more of using it to treat CV. Of course at the top of the list is the FDA warning why you SHOULDN'T use it. 

Anything to keep the narrative & money flowing.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Is it available over the counter? Or Rx only? I think I have some in the safe.. Of course, wouldnt know the dose to use to kill the COVID..


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Steve40th said:


> Is it available over the counter? Or Rx only? I think I have some in the safe.. Of course, wouldnt know the dose to use to kill the COVID..


I bought the paste at the local feed store, so over the counter. IIRC it was in the cattle section. Now that this news has come out, you may have trouble finding it. But I'd suggest to check out your local feed store's medicinals.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> I bought the paste at the local feed store, so over the counter. IIRC it was in the cattle section. Now that this news has come out, you may have trouble finding it. But I'd suggest to check out your local feed store's medicinals.


Thnx. But you still need to use it with the other items in the list from the article?
After reviewing it, the Azithromycine is what I have in the safe..
Ivermectine 12 mg : Day 0, D1, D3, D5, D8
Azithromycine 500 mg : 1pill per day during 8 days
Zinc 50 mg : 1 pill per day during 5 days
Vitamine D 60.000 UI : Day 0, D1, D8


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I just realized that the second link is not working unless you paste into your browser. Here is the bottom line.

This review and meta-analysis confirms that ivermectin substantially reduces the risk of a person dying from COVID-19 by probably somewhere in the region of 65% to 92% according to RCT data. The uncertainty in the evidence relates to the precise extent of the reduction, not in the effectiveness of ivermectin itself. Similarly, when ivermectin is used as prophylaxis among health care workers and contacts, it is clear that ivermectin substantially reduces COVID-19 infections, probably somewhere in the region of 88% (82% to 92%). Data from numerous currently active RCTs will help to determine the precise extent of its protective effect in these at risk groups. Despite the FLCCC’s strong recommendation that ivermectin should be implemented globally to save lives from COVID-19, most governments and health professionals still appear to be unaware of this profoundly effective COVID-19 treatment. Not only is ivermectin a safe, effective and well-known medicine, at an estimated cost of less than 10 pence per person treated with a 12 mg tablet, it does indeed seem like a miracle drug in the context of the current global COVID-19 situation. 26 Guidance and protocols on using ivermectin for COVID-19 can be found on the FLCCC website https://covid19criticalcare.com.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, for the cream you can buy it. Not sure how different or effective it is compared to tablets.
But, quickly reviewing amazon, the tablets you will need a Rx...
Sites are already saying its being investigated for use for COVID, but but but but....lol. 
They know it works, just like hydroxychloroquine. 
We are being hoodwinked.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> We are being hoodwinked.


...and have been since the beginning.


----------



## Daduate (May 13, 2021)

I got 5 tubes of the paste has same kg/mg it’s 1.87% same as pill so just use the same 91mcg/ lb as you would normally . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Steve40th said:


> Thnx. But you still need to use it with the other items in the list from the article?
> After reviewing it, the Azithromycine is what I have in the safe..
> Ivermectine 12 mg : Day 0, D1, D3, D5, D8
> Azithromycine 500 mg : 1pill per day during 8 days
> ...


Vitamin D is the key. 
People are outside and making vitamin D during the summer. It isn't that the flu disappears during the summer but that the body had more vitamin D. Such viruses are beaten by vitamin D.
People are worried about skin cancer. I understand as I have it, right now. Still, vitamin D is really important if one wants to stay healthy.


----------

